

1and1's Ruby FAQ - briangonzalez
http://faq.1and1.com/scripting_languages_supported/ruby/1.html

======
byoung2
* You should call Ruby files with the extension of .pl*

I suppose you could name the anything, but .pl says Perl to me. I would think
.rb would be more intuitive.

~~~
NameNickHN
Intuitive (or quality for that matter) and 1and1 don't go well together.
Telling people to use the extension .pl for Ruby files is exactly what I
expect from them.

